# How do you know if you are practicing enough?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Everyone is different, there probably isn't a set thing, and I haven't done a whole lot of research into the whole practice thing. For those of you that play an instrument of some sort how do you know if you are practicing enough? Or if you are practicing too much? Or to little?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Amateurs practice until they get all the notes right ... 

Professionals practice until they can't get the notes wrong.

I am my own worst critic. I've played for enough years now to know if I aced a performance or messed it up. And I will be the first to admit that I don't practice enough even though my professional career is in its 55th year. As a youth, I practiced a minimum of three hours per day - 7 days, 52 weeks, for 12 straight years (6 years piano, 6 years organ). 

There is always room for improvement no matter how much experience we have gained over the years, imho. 

I always end my rehearsal time with a favorite piece - one that I know well. For me it's best to end on a positive note (no pun intended) as opposed to ending with negative feelings. I am always prepared well in advance for my programs and concerts.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

I set a goal for the practice session that could either be short and easy, or long and challenging, depending on my mood. If I reach that goal during the session, I consider it a successful session and either stop or set another goal and continue practicing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manok said:


> Everyone is different, there probably isn't a set thing, and I haven't done a whole lot of research into the whole practice thing. For those of you that play an instrument of some sort how do you know if you are practising enough? Or if you are practising too much? Or to little?


My teacher always knew when I dint practise enough, she was very angry then.:lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I never practiced enough and quit piano lessons. Now I'd be Sviatoslav Richter if I only had some technique.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Agree with Krummhorn. I'll just add that the quality of practising is important. 3hrs of just playing through something isn't going to get you far. Start with the first note....is it too short? Too sharp etc? You need to think through the piece more so than just be on auto-pilot and rely on repetition. Repetition tends to practise bad habits more than anything.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

When you start to get exhausted and you get silly things wrong, then there's no point to continue for that day.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am only an amateur, but this is a very interesting topic, so I'll add my two penn'orth. 

When I start my fiddle practice, my fingers are stiff and it's very hard work. I also have a reluctance of mind. Then gradually I ease in until it feels as if I'm in the zone - I'm in control of my bow, the tunes sound more expressive, my fingers are supple & I feel joyful; then after a while, mistakes set in, and my brain & my fingers feel tired. It's definitely time to stop then.

I usually do my practice all in one piece, because I'm keen to do enough and quite often it's because I've procrastinated all morning so I have to keep at it in the afternoon. But it's really much better for me if I do some in the morning and some in the afternoon - it improves my stamina as well as my proficiency. I just need a bit more will power. 

Curiously, although I try to practise every day, if I do have to miss a day or two, I usually find that pieces have improved when I take up my fiddle again. Maybe they've had time to sink in?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

You find yourself at Carnegie Hall?



Sorry couldnt resist that! As a guitarist if I dont practice enough I loose fluidity in my playing. Mistakes are ok. I call them new songs...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> When you start to get exhausted and you get silly things wrong, then there's no point to continue for that day.


I agree with this, too. There are days when I just can't play three notes in a row without numerous mistakes - I give up and go home and try on another day. Fortunately this never happens on a Sunday when I have to be at my prime for the church services.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I keep practicing until I just get too tired mentally. It's a good rule of thumb. I get better with age on how much I can focus on any given task, and nowadays, flute playing can last from 2-4 hours daily, depending on what I decide to work on that day. My brain gives out before my body, so simply being physically tired is not often a factor (which is important to deal with and involves being physically healthy). The brain, however, can only last so long.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

My sweet Huilu,

I read your post #11, dated 08 Jan 2016 and became filled with compassion. Did you know that to master music performance, it takes 10,000 hours of correct practicing? And the same goes for mastering any skill - So, the operative phrase is "correct practice" - If one doesn't practice correctly for 10,000 hours, it will have been an horrific waste of time.

Your friend Ilarion:angel::tiphat::cheers:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ilarion said:


> My sweet Huilu,
> 
> I read your post #11, dated 08 Jan 2016 and became filled with compassion. Did you know that to master music performance, it takes 10,000 hours of correct practicing? And the same goes for mastering any skill - So, the operative phrase is "correct practice" - If one doesn't practice correctly for 10,000 hours, it will have been an horrific waste of time.
> 
> Your friend Ilarion:angel::tiphat::cheers:


I bet I'm getting pretty close to 10K hours now, I did a calculation a while back. 14 years of playing, starting in high school playing every day, not including band or ensembles, I would practice about 1000 hours a year (on average 2-3 hours a day). Then in college. So from 10th grade on, that was 7000 hours, not including rehearsals (which would have made it 12K or something by now). Then this past year when I was home, playing was also about 1000 hours total. So, then including all my hours of practice in middle school up to 9th grade, which was much lighter than during college, I'd say I've reached 10K already. But you know, I _do _have a degree, so that's basically a symbol of those hours. Anyhow, I'm ready to tackle on another 2-3K hours in a Masters program!

I definitely agree there can be wasted hours, but _ultimately _they are not wasted. You'll discover something new through the mistakes too, and in my cases with teachers, they can show you your mistakes and how to make the best of what you have already done. One of my teachers taught me some pretty bad stuff, but at the same time I made progress in other areas, or in spite of the bad advice.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

A music teacher at Julliard said that 4-5 hours (piano) should be the limit. After that you risk injuring your hands as some pianists have found out to their cost!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> I never practiced enough and quit piano lessons. Now I'd be Sviatoslav Richter if I only had some technique.


I can play like Richter too - but only on the CD player! Apparently Richter was the exception to every rule as a pianist - initially self taught, never p,aged scales or exercises - only Chopin studies!


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

DavidA said:


> I can play like Richter too - but only on the CD player! Apparently Richter was the exception to every rule as a pianist - initially self taught, never p,aged scales or exercises - only Chopin studies!


So he says. I actually don't believe him


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Six words:

"I've got blisters on me fingers!"


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

I must notify my Tc colleagues that I had recently learned about Malcolm Gladwell who made the statement about the "10,000 hour rule" - He's a Canadian journalist of English heritage and best-selling author.


----------

